# TTOC - SolenTTeers Winter "Treasure Trail" Quiz Drive 27 Feb



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Now confirmed SUNDAY 27th February*

OK a SolenTTeers meet long overdue, so I am organising a Sunday meet with an optional treasure trail quiz finishing at a pub for Sunday Lunch.

Meet at 11:30am in the Car Park of Meggitt Avionics, Unit 2 to 4 Titchfield Park, Barnes Wallis Road, Segensworth East, PO15 5TT - This is just off junction 9 of the M27 - come off the motorway follow the signs towards Fareham, at the end of the "Link Road" there is a large roundabout, take the first exit into Segensworth East Industrial Estate. At the next roundabout go straight over and Meggitt is approx 0.5m on the right.

After a brief natter depart approx midday at intervals on the pre-planned route. The leisurely route takes around 50 mins + time to find answers to the quiz questions.

I have booked a table at the final destination for 2pm so plenty of time.
*You will need to bring the following:
1) Pens/Pencils
2) A board/book/folder to use as a hard surface underneath the answer sheet
3) Optional any UK road atlas 
4) Optional SatNav**

Those doing the treasure trail will need to sign an indemnity.*

This is a fun family event and should not be taken seriously.

Let me know below if interested,
Richard

_*Treasure Trail Guidelines:*_
_1) This is not a race or trial in anyway or form, there is no time limit and no need to break any speed limits or other rules of the road.
2) The route will be entirely on the public highway.
3) As there is navigation and observation required all vehicles must have a driver + at least one passenger.
4) All questions will be simple and answerable from inside a moving vehicle - typical question might be the name of shop or how far to a place on a sign post.
5) The driver (and all passengers) participates in this at his/her own risk and indemnifies the organisers from all responsibility. It is the driver's responsibility to ensure he/she has adequate insurance to cover this event._


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

sounds like fun. count me in A6 and all!!!
BillP


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good - can you put us down as possibles please? Need to check my diary.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Love to but Sundays are used up in Dartmoor training every January to March.
Have fun and a good Christmas.
Stephen


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds good -put us down for a place..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Rich

If I am around I will be there. Will have to let you know closer to the date.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Mrs V4MMX has said we can come and play! 

Not sure how many families I have seen in a TT! 

Looking forward to more details.

Thanks

Damian


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

OK for us at the moment [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I havent done a SolenTTers event yet, so would be great to meet you guys! Count me in along with my mrs!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure, check of diary is involved but sounds good and will do my best for all 4 of us to be there. Maybe trev21 could have our son Jack as a passenger, ever since since we co drove to dorset every silver TT is trevor! To be honest it's getting on me tits now..he can talk solid for 5 hours mainly about star wars and indiana jones so it won't be too dull for you.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a great idea Richard.

I look forward to it!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunately I have to postpone this meet until Sunday 27th February, I hope everyone can still make this?

Richard


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Update, teh route is now sorted and a full agenda now in the first post. The final destination will be revealed on the day, however I can confirm it has easy access to the M3 and M27.

Please confirm if you are able to make this event.

1) Richard & Julie (organising)
2) Billp 
3) TT-Tony 
3) Phodge  
4) Dented TBC
5) Trev21 TBC
6) 666MRB 
7) B16TTC 
8.) V4MMX 
9) Scottish  
10) SurfTT TBC


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Richard, count Dorothy and I in - look forward to meeting you all again.

All the best,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Richard,

I can reconfirm for the new date.


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Richard,

Count me and the Mrs in!

Thanks

Matt & Tania


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking good 8)



mighTy Tee said:


> Update, the route is now sorted and a full agenda now in the first post. The final destination will be revealed on the day, however I can confirm it has easy access to the M3 and M27.
> 
> Please confirm if you are able to make this event.
> 
> ...


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

I'm in, replied before and confirmed on Facebook.

Thanks

Damian (+ 'The Mrs')


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

V4MMX said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in, replied before and confirmed on Facebook.
> 
> ...


Sorry - corrected


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1 week to go 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Route has been checked, amazingly one answer has changed since my last recce, and sheets are being printed out.

I will have some spare question sheets available for anyone who turns up on the day, however to guarantee a place please make sure you are signed up here.

Cheers Richard


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Forecast is looking fair so come and blow the winter cobwebs away.....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And dont forget to bring a pen or pencil.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A lovely sunny morning. See you later 8)


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi All,
Great day today - Thanks to Richard and Julie for organising.

Next time I might even get to bring the TT.....

See you all soon.


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Indeed.

A good day and a lot of fun! And we didn't have a domestic over the directions etc 

Thanks

Damian and Jen aka Winners 2011.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone who made this, it was fun organising this and maybe this will become an annual event?

Congratulations to Damian and Jen who got 42/50 with Merv and Natalie second with 38/50.

Cheers Richard


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Richard & Julie,
Many thanks for a great route  
Good Clues that didn't cause any arguments and a great pub at the finish  
Congratulations to Damian & Jen, we even came 2nd [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I failed on the picture front only snapping these 3.....




























Also courtesy of Auto Unity member "Fat Womble" who owns the very rare Lotus Europa:



> SAM_0219 by fatwomble, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0216 by fatwomble, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Richard! was a great day out and look forward to the next meet! I heard you mention Poole Quay - Count me in for that date permitted!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed Poole Quay is warmer this year! 

Hot Tip - leave plenty of time as the A31 is a car park! :twisted:

Damian


----------

